# A New Twist That Could Speed the Internet



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> What strands of copper were to the 19th century, strands of glass are to the 21st. Since their introduction in the 1980s, fiber-optic cables have become the backbone of the digital age. The amount of data they deliver has increased a thousandfold in that time, but were brushing theoretical limits on fiber-optic speed.
> 
> Researchers at Boston University and the University of Southern California, in collaboration with Danish optics company OFS Fitel, with funding from Darpa, may have just raised those limits. The teams fiber-optics experiments have transmitted data at 1.6 terabits per second, more than 15 times the speed of cables in high-end data centersand fast enough to download four dual-layer Blu-ray discs in a few heartbeats.


Here


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

OMG!! Amazing!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

probably wont be around in mainstream for quite some time... but very interesting.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well Im only 24 so MAYBE...JUST MAYBE...hit mainstream before i'm too old to use my computers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

metallica5456 said:


> Well Im only 24 so MAYBE...JUST MAYBE...hit mainstream before i'm too old to use my computers


I'm 33 so...


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kids...!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Couriant said:


> I'm 33 so...


Hmm maybe you will accompany me on the _FIRST _"STARSHIP" adventure?? We could be the Science Officiers!!


----------

